# Custom Interior



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyways ... I went to visit my uncle this week-end[he owns an Upholstery shop], and basically, he's offered to re-do my seats for free. After talking to him, we've decided on doing something along these lines;


Replace Door/Dash inserts with red leather
Replace the center of the Front/Back seats[leaving the black current black cloth & headrests untouched]
Red accent on Front seats
Red Embroidered design on top black border
Seat Ideas;


Grey insert w/ black border & stripe:











All black seat w/ red stripe:










Embroidery Ideas;



Text:
[*=1]Chevy
[*=1]Chevrolet
[*=1]Malott[my last name]
[*=1]Ellie[name of my car]
Other:
[*=1]Chevy Logo
Anyone else have some ideas as to what I should do seat/embroidery wise?

*NOTE* I have a Silver LS.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Ecotec mafia


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> Ecotec mafia


lol, what?


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Ecotec is the motors used in cobalts and cruzes.. sticker I have on my car lol it was a joke more or less


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Ecotec=Chevy, mivec= Mitsubishi, vtec= Honda... Assuming its visit the different names they give there different variable valve timing


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> Ecotec=Chevy, mivec= Mitsubishi, vtec= Honda... Assuming its visit the different names they give there different variable valve timing


I know about ecotec, I'm not that stupid. I was wondering if there was like a custom show cruze or something under that name that had nice custom seats or something.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Wasn't calling you stupid at all just explaining the meaning didn't mean to offend... It's just a thing those cobalt guys have on there cars. I said it as in a joke to embroider.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> Wasn't calling you stupid at all just explaining the meaning didn't mean to offend... It's just a thing those cobalt guys have on there cars. I said it as in a joke to embroider.


Maybe i should put (sarcasm) quotes around what I write as I'm attacking people lately >_>

As for putting that as the embroidery, thats not a bad idea actually. Something custom, yet goes with the car and isn't anything too personalized.


----------

